# Can you smoke pork ribs & a beef bone in rib roast together???



## murph13 (Jun 30, 2017)

I have an Electric analog MES30, no glass in the door.

I would like to smoke a rack of spare ribs and a bone in rib roast at the same time...

What type of wood chips would be good for both?

I like to add a little apple juice in my water, will that be OK for the beef??

Should I put the ribs at the top & the rib roast towards the bottom?

Any help, suggestions, tips, etc. appreciated!!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2017)

Murph13 said:


> I have an Electric analog MES30, no glass in the door.
> 
> I would like to smoke a rack of spare ribs and a bone in rib roast at the same time...
> 
> ...


Yes, put the Beef above the Pork.

Cherry, Hickory, Pecan---Most anything. Personally I use Hickory 95% of the time.

Here's some help:

*Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)*

Bear


----------



## murph13 (Jun 30, 2017)

Great, Thanks!

So, cook it in a pan, on a rack? Is that better than straight on the smoker rack?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2017)

Murph13 said:


> Great, Thanks!
> 
> So, cook it in a pan, on a rack? Is that better than straight on the smoker rack?


I started doing that years ago, and never stopped.

Much easier to clean up, and no noticeable difference in Smoke Flavor.

You could try it both ways though & see for yourself.

You'll be doing a lot of them.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## jusjimi (Jun 30, 2017)

As far as safety...and cross comtamination,the FDA,recently said that pork is safe to serve at medium{130-135 degrees farenheit}and there hasnt been a known case of trychinosis in over 60 years(although in the us wiki claims forty a year}...so unless your planning on serving less than 130 your pretty safe,,,,still a good idea to have the beef above the pork.But please never ever assume you can do this with poultry...especially chicken...salmonella is very prevalent...use seperate utensils or you will have issues!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2017)

Actually, I believe for conventional cooking & grilling, in 2011 the FDA dropped their safe Pork Temp from 160° to 145°.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 30, 2017)

jusjimi said:


> As far as safety...and cross comtamination,the FDA,recently said that pork is safe to serve at medium{130-135 degrees farenheit}and there hasnt been a known case of trychinosis in over 60 years(although in the us wiki claims forty a year}...so unless your planning on serving less than 130 your pretty safe,,,,still a good idea to have the beef above the pork.But please never ever assume you can do this with poultry...especially chicken...salmonella is very prevalent...use seperate utensils or you will have issues!


What you put over what makes ZERO difference. The smoker is 225+ and thru most of the scheduled cook they will be smoking together at 225, therefore in short order, the surface of all meats will be 225. Every known food pathogen is killed instantly at 165°F and nothing multiplies to dangerous levels above 140. Even in the rare event the cook is clueless about timing, screws up and completely cooks a rack of ribs, ready to remove...BUT FIRST...Places raw chicken in the smoker, over the ribs, there is still no issue. The surface of the ribs is 225 and not cooling below 140 anytime soon. Any chicken juices that drip on the ribs quickly heat to 225 and stay well above 140 for 30+ minutes, a 6.5d kill takes place in 11.5 minutes. What can survive that? You have way more chance of Salmonella eating the Green Salad that was made after preparing the raw ribs and chicken and not sanitizing the kitchen works area properly. How many folks wash and dry utensils, work surfaces, and hands with the Single Dish Towel that has been on the sink, counter and floor for one or more days?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Trychinosis...None in 60 years. Yes you are correct, but that stat refers only to Commercially raised Pork. The WIKI Stat comes from the CDC documented infections from a few cases of Homestead Pigs fed garbage that contains proteins, like meat scraps, that was not properly stored under refrigeration. Folks that kill animal pests like raccoons and toss the carcass to the hogs and farms with heavy rat infestations that the hogs catch and eat. The Bulk of Trychinosis infection occurs in Hunters that eat under cooked, Rare <140, Bear and Big Cat meat, for similar reasons. Bears love eating at Chez Buffet courteously provided by the City Dump and cats like Cougar and Mountain Lion will catch rats and scavenge dead carcasses with spoiled meat...JJ


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Aug 17, 2019)

I have 1# of beef chuck roast (remaining amount - uncooked- from a recipe yesterday) that I plan on cooking with my pork spareribs today. 

I have never smoked pork and beef together. Though I've often thought of doing so. 

How much longer will that 1# chuck take compared to the ribs? Should be a fun smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 17, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Bears love eating at Chez Buffet courteously provided by the City Dump ..JJ




WE DO NOT !!!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2019)

2 days ago, one of your Relatives, tore the 14 gauge welded wire off my Chicken run door. The sucker carried off about 3 pounds of feed in the Feeder. No birds were touched but we got some reinforcing to do. Put the word out...They are Locked and Loaded in Emporium. ..JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2019)

Sal Barsanti said:


> I have 1# of beef chuck roast (remaining amount - uncooked- from a recipe yesterday) that I plan on cooking with my pork spareribs today.
> 
> I have never smoked pork and beef together. Though I've often thought of doing so.
> 
> How much longer will that 1# chuck take compared to the ribs? Should be a fun smoke.



At 225, the Beef will take 2 to 3 hours tops. The ribs will take 6-7 depending if 3-2-1 or naked...JJ


----------



## Sal Barsanti (Aug 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> At 225, the Beef will take 2 to 3 hours tops. The ribs will take 6-7 depending if 3-2-1 or naked...JJ



I pulled the ribs at 3 hrs. They turned out B-.  I didn't spritz until the very end because we had to leave.  I know, bad planning.  Life happens.  

I couldn't believe the 1 lbs chuck roast turned into a brick. I kept it on for another 30 min and then held it ( like a brisket) for an hour. Not sure what happened.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 18, 2019)

Times are guidelines to check for tenderness and doneness. Beef Chuck and Brisket, shrinks and forms tough, tight, bricks as the Internal Temp, IT, passes through 170 to 190°F. At 195 to 205+, the collagen connective tissue has melted and the muscle fibers get fall apart tender.
Both your Ribs and likely the Beef was not cooked long enough...JJ


----------

